# confused about meeting with bank re:tracker redress and compensation what do i do?



## Dino41 (25 Apr 2018)

i had a meeting with the bank last week,and another meeting orgamnised for next week.They will have redress and compensation figure for me then.I havnet heard anyone else that they met perasonally.I am really nervous and unsure about what to do


----------



## Deenie (25 Apr 2018)

What bank is it? 
Could you give us an outline of the case?


----------



## Dino41 (25 Apr 2018)

i had a tracker mortgage and i fixed for two years and when the fixed term was over it reverted to variable.The bank informed me i signed a form and i agreed to variable rate after fixed term.they made it feel like it was my fault.i bought it  as a single person.then when i lost tracker we were living in my now husbands house.the house that had the tracker was in negative equity and we couldn't sell,so we rented it out.we took a second mortgage on his house as we had three kids and needed it to be converted to fit us all.we couldn't get a mortgage together. we have been in marriage counselling twice,he nearly commited suicide and i had a mental breakdown and can no longer work fulltime. then in 2014 when story started to hit headlines i wrote to the bank and outlined my story and the affect it has had on us as a family.then a year ago i started getting letters every 90 days updating me on the process. then recently i was asked to attend meeting with manager from Dublin who came to local bank to meet me.there is another meeting in a few weeks.I have since sold the house two years ago at a 60000 euros loss
i am attending meeting alone as i feel it was my house and i dont think our marriage will survive both of us stressed.it is ulster bank


----------



## notabene (26 Apr 2018)

I've met with them @Dino41 - I would say bring someone with you just because it's a bit like going to the dr sometimes depending on what is said you might not hear it all - they don't have to say anything - just observe what is happening and maybe take notes if you want - also if there is more than one person from the bank, even though they are very cordial, it is nice to have equal numbers or more on your side. 

I'd bring a pen and paper with you - make a list of questions if you have any - don't be afraid to take any notes you need too. 

Let them put their case forward first and see what they have to say and go from there - you can ask them any questions you have then 

I would say prepare yourself for it not going the way you want and then you shouldn't get too upset if it doesn't at the meeting - they appear to be putting a lot to the customer to appeal so be prepared for that too. 

Tell yourself too that each of these meetings is a step on the road to getting it resoloved - often doesn't seem like it but that helps too - good luck!


----------



## Mark2018 (27 Apr 2018)

Hi,

I am going through something similar with them but still just getting holding letters, no further update.

I'll keep you posted and Good luck, an absolute scandal.

Mark


----------



## Dino41 (27 Apr 2018)

Another person informed me they got a Cheque in the post for a sum of money and 695 towards advice from the bank.when I spoke with the same bank and required about amount given for professional advice I was informed all customers will get 3000, but obviously not if the other person got 695
Why would I be informed 3000 and a person with same bank got 695


----------

